# Hedgezilla!



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you guys ever watch those old 60s Hedgezilla movies? They were the best. Recently we got a little obsessed.

Hedgezilla saves Tokyo from King Kong:









Hedgezilla watches over the grateful people of Tokyo.









The best part of Hedgezilla was every time they accidentally damaged a building, they were sure to apologize.









Hedgezilla saving Tokyo from vs. their distant cousin Anguiris.









Hedgezilla vs Ghidorah!









Hedgezilla and Gigan have a pleasant chat.









The dramatic scene from Destroy All Monsters where Godzilla, Minilla, Mothra, Rodan, Gorosaurus, Hedgezilla and the rest joined forces against Ghidora.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

And more:

A rare movie poster









Hedgezilla vs. Mechahedgezilla









Hedgezilla vs Ghidorah I:









Hedgezilla vs Ghidorah II - a powerful defense:









I Want To Believe:


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh man this is a great post.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Spikeball said:


> Oh man this is a great post.


Thanks! These are almost as fun as the Hedgehog Art Through History ones.

We've made a few more since the last:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

And now, we present: Hedgezilla vs Mecha-Hedgezilla, the animated mini-feature


----------



## Tacothehedgehog (Oct 24, 2016)

Haha that is awesome! I dressed Taco up as Hedgezilla for Halloween  
I can't upload the picture for some reason but here's the link to the instagram post


__
http://instagr.am/p/BMQSjw4BNzh/


----------



## Bhuber8 (Jan 28, 2017)

OMG this made my day


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh gosh! Huge fans of this hedgehog over in my neck of the woods! Even bought the book. Share the art on Sebastian and Co regularly! And if you can keep a secret, bought the most recent tshirt for hedgedad for the upcoming holiday.


----------



## loleffect (Mar 6, 2017)

Ha ha ha you made my day


----------

